# Crufts



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Crufts 2012 Day 1 LIVE - YouTube
Today's live show :thumbup1:

Utility and Toy


----------



## wst (Sep 12, 2010)

i can only get agility


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

wst said:


> i can only get agility


Yep that's what's one right now :lol:

The showing is not till later

I like to watch early to watch the agility


----------



## wst (Sep 12, 2010)

sorry just being a bit thick :biggrin: ,thanks for that.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The agility is good it was lovely to see other breeds not just border collies the spanish water dog was great


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep loving the working gsd, very handsome :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He was gorgeous


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the springer shame about the shave


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah it was a shame it was lovely to see the black cocker in full coat


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Indeed, I like the Pyr's :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They seem really good


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Stunning little spitz, I always enjoy seeing the small dogs do agility


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you get more breeds running in the mini I was surprised the spitz wasn't barking :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha where's wally that's awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Showing that hero dogs can come in all sizes


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

She's adorable  bless x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love her ears


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That cocker is certainly very happy :biggrin:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Ah come on people stop teasing, I'm stuck in college suffering my way through sociology and yous are being very distracting with your crufts comments  and what I'm doin on pf in the middle of a lecture has nothing to do with this


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I should be studying  this is much more interesting


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Dotte said:


> Ah come on people stop teasing, I'm stuck in college suffering my way through sociology and yous are being very distracting with your crufts comments  and what I'm doin on pf in the middle of a lecture has nothing to do with this


Sorry :biggrin: :lol:

I'm meant to be doing housework


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

In my defence I'm meant to be studying physics anything is more interesting


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> In my defence I'm meant to be studying physics anything is more interesting


:lol: there's no way I could study while crufts is on, i'm totally glued


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They take a lot of breaks thankfully :lol: only way this assignment is going to be done for the 12th :001_unsure:. Now just have to make sure it doesn't randomly have things about Crufts in it


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> They take a lot of breaks thankfully :lol: only way this assignment is going to be done for the 12th :001_unsure:. Now just have to make sure it doesn't randomly have things about Crufts in it


Hahaha :lol: i'm not sure they'd be too impressed :biggrin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow that's one angry owner :


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol: You never know he might like dogs

She is very shouty I get that the dog has to be able to hear you but still


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is that a non-border collie? In the large? Love gsps


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Always great seeing otehr breeds and I do like gsps :biggrin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Was wondering when i'd see a kelpie :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're amazing  I would guess most of the ABC will be kelpies


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

So funny watching them get so hyped they go from barking to screaming :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oooo a terv :biggrin: stunning dogs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol: and people say dogs don't enjoy it. Is that terv shaved or just lost her coat?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks just like it's lost it's coat over shaved, Maya's been doing the same so think it's that time of year


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely to see staffies/crosses competing


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes

Oh good they are in the league :biggrin: hoping they go though


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love that the team with one collie in it is winning


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

They got my vote :lol:

It's nice also that even disquailifed you can still finish and run the rest of the team, I suppouse it would be mean to stop them :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah the dogs don't know they messed up so it's nice that they get to finish. I can't imagine taking one out there that riled up and then walking away


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah :lol: would be one un happy doggy

ooo a beardie


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mixed with border collie I think they said could be an interesting mix intelligence of the border with the beardie's independent thinking


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Argh, this really isn't fair! I'm at work - being on pf is one thing, but watching crufts on youtube would be a step too far! So, is this all repeated or is it going to be available online afterwards does anyone know?

I really really want to see the black cocker you were talking about


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Heard that mix quite a few times, seems a very interesting mix x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The woman with the papillon Dawn I think runs two that are pretty good 

The black cocker was gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

springfieldbean said:


> Argh, this really isn't fair! I'm at work - being on pf is one thing, but watching crufts on youtube would be a step too far! So, is this all repeated or is it going to be available online afterwards does anyone know?
> 
> I really really want to see the black cocker you were talking about


I know some of it is for tv but no sure what exactly


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It will be on tonight on more 4 for a couple of hours but it won't show much  you do get the interviews though although not sure that was a good thing with the boxer woman last year


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It's funny, I used to watch the agility on crufts and think ''how the heck do they not get lost on the course?''

Now I think things like ''you were on the wrong side of that A frame, thats why you messed your dog up''

I don't know who's got my vote yet lol.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha tries to take her home :biggrin:

I think then that the 1 collie team has won


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Either them or the last team not sure which


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The tervs and the staffy/lab mix won


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Fantastic! go diamond dogs

Goes to show all collie teams don't alwys win and even a staffy mix can win too :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah nothing against collies there's a reason they're the top breed they are amazing but it's lovely to see other breeds competing and winning some clubs won't even take dogs that aren't collies . Should be more like America even the giants compete over there one of the funniest videos is a huge dane all the equipment looks tiny :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That would be amazing

Is it me or is it on repeat? :skep: can't seem to fix it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah they're showing that video twice :skep: Buster's a very gorgeous springer and all but I want to see more agility


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Never do have the best camera skills  but pleased i'm not the only one that was seeing it :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Westminster live was worse especially as for the first while the camera people didn't realise they were on live mic they told them after they said about kicking a rottie :001_unsure:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww buster is adorable :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is lovely to hear those stories but after about the second day you get so sick of them


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Westminster live was worse especially as for the first while the camera people didn't realise they were on live mic they told them after they said about kicking a rottie :001_unsure:


 Eek that's awful!

and yeah I get sick of ;em by the end of the day let alone the 2nd day lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

People were getting annoyed at them anyway before that I don't know why they said it but surely it's common sense that people can hear you :skep:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> People were getting annoyed at them anyway before that I don't know why they said it but surely it's common sense that people can hear you :skep:


Idiots  apparently they forgot


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Im going to hook OH laptop to the tv so I can watch and be on here :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The streaming was much worse as well too many breaks etc but getting to see the different breeds being judged was good


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Im going to hook OH laptop to the tv so I can watch and be on here :lol:


That sounds awesome :lol:



Nicky10 said:


> The streaming was much worse as well too many breaks etc but getting to see the different breeds being judged was good


Oh god yes that did drive me nuts


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Speaking of her border/beardie crosses and I guess she bred that papillon/poodle cross


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That guy screwed up his jrt's entry :frown2:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Sigh, I am finding it un-watchable at the minute- the streaming keeps reverting back all the time to random points and I'm missing all the live action.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah they've shown those two pairs twice


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jen-does it with with me just give it a kick and it gos back into place eventually

http://www.crufts.org.uk/whats-on/day1
Today's schedule :biggrin:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Where do you get these leads/tuggies they use??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure maybe have a look on agilitynet see if they say 

I love the poodles


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a clue never seen 'em before


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

There's a guy in our team who has one but since I am not going atm I can't ask lol. THey are kind of made of fleece plaited together (well, the one he has is anyway). Great idea to not have to carry an extra toy around lol.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

And tug is a good way to get them excited

That little one running before was so cute. What is wrong with that dog?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I better go walk the dogs hopefully get back in time before rescue agility :biggrin:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine seemed to be OK for a minute or so but it just keeps skipping back to earlier points, I think I've seen the doodle three times now. I switched to lower quality and now it's on the presentation but I've missed the whole event .....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

that's not good they might have it on repeat later


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be watching it on more4 later anyway but it's never the same as live!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The tv coverage doesn't show nearly enough obviously they can't fit it all in though


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> There's a guy in our team who has one but since I am not going atm I can't ask lol. THey are kind of made of fleece plaited together (well, the one he has is anyway). Great idea to not have to carry an extra toy around lol.


Every agility show you go to, there'll be stalls selling them.


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok so finally at a computer here in college, people officially think I'm daft sitting here watchin crufts on my lunch hour


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor demeaned miserable JRT  loving every minute of it

Perfect way to spend your lunch


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I have nothing to do but watch the Crufts live. Had my knee cartilage done on Tuesday, so have to sit with my leg up and watch it, doctor's orders!

I'm getting fed up with all the buffering though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope your knee is ok but at least you have a good excuse


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Brilliant to see a beagle competing


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I have nothing to do but watch the Crufts live. Had my knee cartilage done on Tuesday, so have to sit with my leg up and watch it, doctor's orders!
> 
> I'm getting fed up with all the buffering though.


Try switching it to the lower quality and that might help. It's sorted mine out-largely.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine is working fine on 360 I guess it's to be expected the first day 

Beagle came 5th :thumbup1:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I forgot to go to dog training I was watching the agility and lost track of time but Crufts is only once a year lovely watching battersea dogs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's great they're showing what rescues can do especially the 3 legged lurcher


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm in love with Widget she was so proud of herself


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Back aww missed the rescue dog agility  met another collie

oh well I love flyball :biggrin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oooo a weim :

edit

Nope it's bedlington :lol:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Another hour break, my god, I've actually never seen flyball before :blushing: It's one of the most awesome things I've seen ever! I keep sitting here cheering, again people thinks I'm bonkers but I dont care  Cant wait to get home now and actually be able to sit down and watch it on my own


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Flyball is addictive, i've never had a dog who could do flyball but hope so one day.

It's addictive to watch and additive to take part in :biggrin:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Flyball is addictive, i've never had a dog who could do flyball but hope so one day.
> 
> It's addictive to watch and additive to take part in :biggrin:


haha I could always see if bryson would be any good at it


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Dotte said:


> haha I could always see if bryson would be any good at it


Well always worth a try :biggrin:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh phew I will get to watch the police dog display before I have to get my son from school.

And Im sure I just heard him say there is a break in the arena for an hour? If so I won't miss anything :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Can barely blinking hear the bloke


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I think so, not sure :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I managed to hoover under the rat cage, load the dishwasher and put a load of washing on while the HTM was on, watched the first one but its not my thing lol. So now I don't have to do anything else  
And I won't mind missing it on more4 later when I take my son to beavers if I've watched it all day :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww love him he's so happy he's whole bum is wiggling :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Eh? I was enjoying the police dogs!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Much better, nice shepherds


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL! That spaniel that just went had his willy out he was soooo excited to be working!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't hear for Anna shouting tickle tickle at her bricks! :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

For gods sake will they stop repeating the winners :mad5:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

press the 'live now' button it should catch you up? Works for me anyway..


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah it does


Loving these sheps, these are gorgous girlies


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww that's awesome a great dane in HWTM :biggrin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Fantastic bloodhounds


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonderful gundogs, shame no springers


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

cavmad said:


> I'm in love with Widget she was so proud of herself


She was SO cute. Such short wee legs.

My coverage has thankfully sorted itself out.

Flyball was exciting but a bit of a shambles! I don't ever remember that many mistakes/faults before. I also thought there was one run when they awarded one side as winners when the dog didn't return the ball? But no one mentioned anything- this was definitely during active competition and I didn't see any big faults or mistake on the other side. It was hard to follow!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

jenniferx said:


> She was SO cute. Such short wee legs.
> 
> My coverage has thankfully sorted itself out.
> 
> Flyball was exciting but a bit of a shambles! I don't ever remember that many mistakes/faults before. I also thought there was one run when they awarded one side as winners when the dog didn't return the ball? But no one mentioned anything- this was definitely during active competition and I didn't see any big faults or mistake on the other side. It was hard to follow!


That's it, it's such a fast and high sprung sport it's easy to make mistakes and obviously like they said sometimes one mistake can throw you off to make many more.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That spitz is just lovely, pleased he won again :biggrin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Henry the flying carpet :lol: bless him he is a lovely little cocker :biggrin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Opps :lol: poor Pyr owner, how embarrassing to poop in the ring :lol:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Awww that's awesome a great dane in HWTM :biggrin:


Nooo ! I really wanted to see this! Did he/she get through and will be on again?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> Nooo ! I really wanted to see this! Did he/she get through and will be on again?


It was just a demonstration


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Opps :lol: poor Pyr owner, how embarrassing to poop in the ring :lol:


Lol. How awful must it to be to get as far as the main arena in Crufts, televised... all that work over the course of the dogs life ....and it poops. :biggrin: Shouldn't laugh really.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

jenniferx said:


> Lol. How awful must it to be to get as far as the main arena in Crufts, televised... all that work over the course of the dogs life ....and it poops. :biggrin: Shouldn't laugh really.


I know, how awful for her


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> It was just a demonstration


Does that mean they won't be on again? I'd love to see them...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> Does that mean they won't be on again? I'd love to see them...


Not sure, don't think so but may be best to look out on e4 incase


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, the office is empty now apart from me, so I'm sneakily watching it ! I loved how the little poodle jumped into his owner's arms at the end :blushing:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Loved the little staffy :biggrin:


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

ouch - felt for that collie that just didn't take off for the 2nd jump and went straight through it. Glad it seems to be ok.
I'm learning so much by spotting what the handlers do wrong - just wish I could translate it into me doing things right.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

speug said:


> ouch - felt for that collie that just didn't take off for the 2nd jump and went straight through it. Glad it seems to be ok.
> I'm learning so much by spotting what the handlers do wrong - just wish I could translate it into me doing things right.


Yeah, I bet it hurt but was more of a shock


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great to see the kids doing agility now


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah there's allot to do now as a kid with crufts


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh dear another pooper :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Which is great . I would have died when my dog decided it had to go to the toilet in the ring :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely large lab mix :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah he's lovely and very good. I didn't think german spitz got to that size  the really big white one


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Yeah he's lovely and very good. I didn't think german spitz got to that size  the really big white one


Nor did I, I thought he was rather large


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The handlers are brilliant better than some of the adults


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The bulldog and peke breed winners failed the vet checks


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> The bulldog and peke breed winners failed the vet checks


not good - but at least it shows that they are taking the vet checks seriously and not just rubber stamping things as ok when they aren't. So shows the KC mean it when they say they want the dogs to be healthy as well as good looking and will hopefully set the standard for future competitions


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah it's a good thing definitely showing that they're taking it seriously


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

The vid is not there. Is there anny other way I can watch it?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Try clicking on the cog thing below the video and putting the settings down


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> The bulldog and peke breed winners failed the vet checks


Ekk intresting



LottieLab said:


> The vid is not there. Is there anny other way I can watch it?


Crufts 2012 Day 1 LIVE - YouTube
Try again if not Try Crufts on youtube

Otherwise you'll have to wiat till it's on e4


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what happens I would guess they would give it to best of opposite sex. Fossedata says not awarded


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Love heelwork to music :biggrin: missed it this morning

Hoped to see Richard Curtis


----------



## Ewan (Mar 1, 2012)

The Crufts BOB Bulldog Ch Mellowmood One In A Million has not passed the veterinary inspection so has not been awarded Best of Breed.

The Crufts BOB Pekingese Palacegarden Bianca has not passed the veterinary inspection so has not been awarded Best of Breed.

An absolute disgrace that the people that they allow to judge these shows are selecting these dogs to win. Although it is definitely a positive step that the vets are failing them and stripping the of BOB.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love watching the htm  I guess he would have to judge at some point but I love his routines


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Love heelwork to music :biggrin: missed it this morning
> 
> Hoped to see Richard Curtis


He is judging


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ekk intresting
> 
> Crufts 2012 Day 1 LIVE - YouTube
> Try again if not Try Crufts on youtube
> ...


No, it won't work:frown2:. Oh well, I guess I'll just wait.


----------



## Ewan (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry I missed the previous posts about the dogs failing the health tests, my bad...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> He is judging


Ahhh that would explain  I did wonder if he would


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Ewan said:


> The Crufts BOB Bulldog Ch Mellowmood One In A Million has not passed the veterinary inspection so has not been awarded Best of Breed.
> 
> The Crufts BOB Pekingese Palacegarden Bianca has not passed the veterinary inspection so has not been awarded Best of Breed.
> 
> An absolute disgrace that the people that they allow to judge these shows are selecting these dogs to win. Although it is definitely a positive step that the vets are failing them and stripping the of BOB.


I wonder if judges on other days will be a bit careful what dog they give BOB to? and give it to a 'group' dog rather than the one they think is the best?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully that will make the judges for the high risk breeds more careful because the BOB shouldn't fail it

Probably a stupid question but what is the junior warrent?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> I wonder if judges on other days will be a bit careful what dog they give BOB to? and give it to a 'group' dog rather than the one they think is the best?


Interesting, yes do wonder


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't believe her saying a springer can be angelic :lol:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Hopefully that will make the judges for the high risk breeds more careful because the BOB shouldn't fail it
> 
> Probably a stupid question but what is the junior warrent?


It is an award gained by dogs that are 6 - 18 mths old points gained by winning at open and champ shows. It is not easy to achieve.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

He was stunning though, I love live tris


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> It is an award gained by dogs that are 6 - 18 mths old points gained by winning at open and champ shows. It is not easy to achieve.


Thanks 

He was a gorgeous springer


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> It is an award gained by dogs that are 6 - 18 mths old points gained by winning at open and champ shows. It is not easy to achieve.


Ah thank you, very interesting x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mr sammie is gorgeous


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Indeed

Anyone know who the vet was? Dog's today are asking x


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Drifts isn't on til 6.30 according to m tv on more4.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's live streaming on youtube


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

danielled said:


> Drifts isn't on til 6.30 according to m tv on more4.


Drifts??

Not a clue :confused5:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good to see a therapy dog in there :thumbup1:


----------



## millsmutts (Feb 11, 2012)

Does it get hot at crufts???????????????


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yay the sammy


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

millsmutts said:


> Does it get hot at crufts???????????????


I'm sure does even more so under all the lights


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The ring can hold 6000 I think I can imagine it would

Utility group now I wonder if a bulldog will show up


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

BulldogCrufts 2012 Results |

PekeneseCrufts 2012 Results |

I think there will? dunno if they picked reserve then?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No bulldog


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, seems not.

Lovely dogs though :biggrin:

Do like that chow and akita inu


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the akitas


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Cute boston :biggrin: dosne't look as flat faced as some of the ones i've seen


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's good  I think they're one of the watch breeds as well

I like the canaan dog


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The frenchie wasn't too happy on the table


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

No, it didn't seem to pleased


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So that german spitz in the agility was just freakishly large then


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> So that german spitz in the agility was just freakishly large then


Maybe? I think there's 3 sizes


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They said it was a mittel though not the giant size and I didn't think there were any of the giant size in the country


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> They said it was a mittel though not the giant size and I didn't think there were any of the giant size in the country


Yeah

Hmm starnge, not a clue very confusing :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You just see puffs of fur coming off the spitz :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Drifts??
> 
> Not a clue :confused5:


Doh that was the stupid iPad flippin correcting me again crufts even. Auto correction thing that when I turn it off comes back on.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

danielled said:


> Doh that was the stupid iPad flippin correcting me again crufts even. Auto correction thing that when I turn it off comes back on.


Haha my msn likes doing that :lol:

I saw a poodle cut like that eariler  far too cold for that


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the standard even with that cut


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm watching the TV coverage now .


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Poodles always seem to excel in the show ring :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

At least it's not as bad as Westminster where the same kennel handled by the same person won the toy group year after year with the toys 

I like the schip


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> At least it's not as bad as Westminster where the same kennel handled by the same person won the toy group year after year with the toys
> 
> I like the schip


 they really do need some improvement

and sharpei looks allot nicer


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely much better


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

It's nice seeing the breeds being picked who are much healthier looking


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How do you get the tibetan spaniel and the shih tzu mixed up :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a clue :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I want the schip or one of the akitas


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hard choice picked all some of my favoiurites


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The lhasa is a nice little dog


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lhasa apso is a ncie dog, good pick  I did want the shar pei to go though x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It would have been good to see such an unexaggerated one but maybe he was hesitant to put up one of the high profile breeds


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> It would have been good to see such an unexaggerated one but maybe he was hesitant to put up one of the high profile breeds


True, hard to say :/


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the coton so cute

No peke either


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the paillion


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the crestie too


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Why is the yorkie on a cushion? none of the other small dogs were


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They show yorkies on a red box for some reason


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> They show yorkies on a red box for some reason


Weird, wonder why


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone did it and won so other people started doing it  I guess it shows off the coat


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Adorable little cavalier x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the cavalier


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonder where the short coated chi is :001_huh:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh there it is :lol: wonder why it suddenly turned up :skep:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There :lol: sweet little guy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh there it is :lol: wonder why it suddenly turned up :skep:


Maybe the breed judging just finished


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Vantonia again  stunning crestie


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I am growing VERY fond of the CC's


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The cc was gorgeous


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Cotton is adorable


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The coton is so sweet


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hahahaha, The toy terrier having a whizz


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Opps that little toy terrier obviously needed to go :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol: That would be so embarrassing in the ring.

Quite a few don't seem happy on the table


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that king charles competes in agility :thumbup1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely little dogs, lowchens


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They are lovely little dogs I don't get the clip though


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Me either


Maltese are sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the maltese :001_wub:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Look out for me and Louie - I sent a photo in!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet little pom

it's gonna be a hard choice :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The pom is soooooo fluffy and sweet


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww i'd sya that was one happy pom :biggrin: :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently it's a pom thing to do


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Want the papillon or pom


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I want the chi, CC or the Pap


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, teh pom he was lovely


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The fluffball won


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Love his little spinning, he is super adorable


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

And such a happy little dog I wonder how many humans would be that energetic and happy after such a long day


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

at 2:25-PM local [Eastern Daylight / USA] i turned on *Crufts live* on UTube to see an enormously-fat 
blimp of a Pug, a male with a down-hanging belly on his pipe body, with a VERTICAL face - & i mean 
he had absolutely zero muzzle, with his protuberant eyes level with his stenotic nares / nose leather.

he was a light fawn with a dark mask - which in his case, meant that the blunt mashed front end 
of his body was black from his theoretical chin to his nominal 'forehead', which wasn't FORE - 
it was merely the head-end, flat as a dinner-plate. :nonod:

frankly, i'm disgusted - with such extreme shallow eye-sockets & huge globular eyeballs, *dragging him round 
the ring behind him like a bloody pull-toy* could be sufficient to send those eyeballs squirting down to dangle 
on his non-existent cheeks, suspended by the optic nerves & blood-vessels. :skep: That is a grotesque parody 
of a DOG, in my full & very-frank opinion. He cannot breathe properly, standing up is a weight-lifting event, 
& he has no foreface & sinus to help cool his airway & regulate body-temp.

:nono: Shame on his breeder - & if they're not the same person, owner, too! :mad5:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He was the exception though I would say


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> at 2:25-PM local [Eastern Daylight / USA] i turned on *Crufts live* on UTube to see an enormously-fat
> blimp of a Pug, a male with a down-hanging belly on his pipe body, with a VERTICAL face - & i mean
> he had absolutely zero muzzle, with his protuberant eyes level with his stenotic nares / nose leather.
> 
> ...




Would never watch it myself. Wonder how many other dogs are like that..


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> Would never watch it myself. Wonder how many other dogs are like that..


Very few


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Very few


Good.. As long as its just the one


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Must say minus the pug all looked really good this year


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We'll see in the working and hounds though hopefully the neapolitan won't have masses of wrinkles even if the worst of the english dogs is probably much better than the american ones


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> We'll see in the working and hounds though hopefully the neapolitan won't have masses of wrinkles even if the worst of the english dogs is probably much better than the american ones


Yep hopefully not and I know, made my stomach turn watching westminster


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't wait for the terriers not too many exaggerated dogs in there :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I liked the look of the shar pei. The ones I see around my home town look nothing like that dog. They all have very exaggerated wrinkles. There is one near where I live and you can hardly see its eyes and its aparently come from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It tends to be the byb/pf shar peis that are really overly wrinkled but it's great that a much more moderate one was awarded


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

i cant find any footage of the actual judging  are they going to upload it d'ya reckon?

im always at work during the classes


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would think they will


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're talking about the bulldog and peke being taken out now


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like to know why when the breed dogs are being put through their paces the handler can use treats but in agility its not allowed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

hazel pritchard said:


> I would like to know why when the breed dogs are being put through their paces the handler can use treats but in agility its not allowed


and toys too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Otherwise you would have to stack them and they look much better freestood with bait to get the ears up


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


hazel pritchard said:



I would like to know why when the breed dogs are being put through their paces the handler can use treats but in agility its not allowed

Click to expand...

*To be honest I don't think the agility dogs competing at that level would say 'thank you' for a treat, they are far too intent on what they're doing.
The obedience dogs aren't allowed treats either or the HTM ones.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just had a look at the bulldog and peke cc winners the peke bitch cc winner has the same affix as the westminster winner so maybe after all the controversy over him.

The bulldogs don't look terrible though


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Haha my msn likes doing that :lol:
> 
> I saw a poodle cut like that eariler  far too cold for that


Glad it isn't just my iPad. Sometimes I don't realise so if that happens just say your iPads correcting you again or something like that.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently the bulldog failed an eye exam


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

On the bus down to Birmingham with Ballybee ATM. Can't wait for tomorrow and Saturday!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Had a lovely day yesterday, met some wonderful dogs & people & enjoyed a nice Early Grey & shortbread with the Dobes at DD (cheers HS!):thumbup1: as well as informative chats with the FLCGB & the Manchester Terriers
My arms are killing me from lugging all my shopping around though, my dogs are too demanding on their Crufts shopping lists



Nicky10 said:


> Just had a look at the bulldog and peke cc winners the peke bitch cc winner has the same affix as the westminster winner so maybe after all the controversy over him.
> 
> *The bulldogs don't look terrible though*


You don't think? I wasn't impressed myself, some of them looked like they could barely walk


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've only seen the cc winners not the whole breed judging it's a shame there were awful ones there .


----------

